# Has anyone been to Lijiang, China?



## lvtravel (Feb 8, 2009)

I am thinking to visit Lijiang, China.  Anyone has used TS to exchange for a place there? or stayed at a hotel?  I know it has an airport, but it seems I cannot get direct flight from the city where I may visit prior to it - Xi'an or Hang zhou.  Is it better to fly into Kun Ming or Dali?

Thank you


----------



## keith (Feb 13, 2009)

*Lijiang*

I have stayed at a hotel in Lijiang both in Oct 08 and in Nov 07. It is a beautiful city and very scenic. I will post the name of the hotel later when I get to my notes. 

Flew into Kunming since the airport is larger and has more international and national flights. Dali has a very small terminal and is about 2-3 hour drive from Lijiang. 

Both Xi'an and Hangzhou were Imperial Capital cities during the different dynasties and have much history and cultural sights. Have not been to Xi'an. Was only in Hangzhou for two days - if you go there, you should definitely visit Shi Hu (West Lake), it is a beautifully scenic lake, where the emperor used to go for his walks. If you enjoy teas, HZ is also famous for its Dragon Well (Long jing) tea. Longjing tea is one of the most popular green teas in the world.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 13, 2009)

I have never been to Lijiang but, like Keith said, you should fly into Kunming which is a beautiful city a lot bigger than Dali.

My husband grew up in Hangzhou so we go back there from time to time. When are you going? Hangzhou in summer is very humid and hot, so is Xian.


----------

